# Basenji puppies, how much?



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Anybody know what the price range for puppies of this breed of dog are.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow its a new breed on me have you tried the KC??

Marina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Maybe ask the OP of this thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/395471-basenji.html


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

£500 - £650


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Maybe ask the OP of this thread: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/395471-basenji.html


Thanks a mill...lets see where we go from here...: victory:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Knarf3 said:


> Anybody know what the price range for puppies of this breed of dog are.



If you are serious about the breed i can try to get the contact details of the Lady i know (from the other Basenji thread) who breeds them & is local to us.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Basenji Club of Great Britain - Welcome Page

Dog Club Basenji page

Also try Champdogs for other breeders.


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

The breed aren't that prolific in the UK, and also, because they can be quiet challenging, most breeders are quite specific about what sort of homes they go to. 

That can make them quite hard to get hold of. 

Definitely contact the breed club though, they may know of a breeder near you who will be happy to meet you and discuss the breed, even if they aren't having puppies imminently.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice quiet dog to own :lol2:.


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

deerhound said:


> Nice quiet dog to own :lol2:.


I wish...!!!


:gasp:


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I can't find the Lady i knows details, but there's a Breeder in Petersfield that i have a number for (they have bred Champions so know what they are talking about). If you PM me i'll pass the number on to you, if they can't help they may know someone reasonably local who can.


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

Myjb23 said:


> I wish...!!!
> 
> 
> :gasp:


 I thought they couldnt bark ?


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

deerhound said:


> I thought they couldnt bark ?


they yodel..google them they make a right noise :lol2:


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

ami_j said:


> they yodel..google them they make a right noise :lol2:


 omg just been on youtube. Thats the funiest thing i ever heard. Dont think i could live with one of them for very long though. Its brightened up my s:censor:t day .


----------



## desana (Apr 3, 2008)

I wanted a basenji but the missus didnt like em she wanted a husky so we compromised and got one of theses (japanese shiba inu) hes a fantastic dog


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

They dont just yodel. They also have an impressive howl and an ear piercing scream!!


----------



## Knarf3 (Aug 25, 2008)

desana said:


> I wanted a basenji but the missus didnt like em she wanted a husky so we compromised and got one of theses (japanese shiba inu) hes a fantastic dog
> 
> image


Very nice dog but I like the Basenji as it is well suited for people who suffer from allergies and it is almost cat like when it come to cleanliness. After really discussing it with the OH we have decided to wait till we have had our family holiday to South Africa as the money spent between now and when we are thinking of going would go a very long way. 

Thanks to all who have sent me info. I really appreciate it.

I am sold on this breed it ticks all our boxes when it comes to a family dog. 

So watch this space...:2thumb:


----------

